# Steve DeMasco



## Bujingodai (Feb 24, 2003)

I am not a Chinese artist. I do have to ask though, being as he is in so many publications. Is there much resprect for Steve DeMasco, he really loves the camera eye.

If I have offended sorry.


----------



## kenmpoka (Feb 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bujingodai _
> *I am not a Chinese artist. I do have to ask though, being as he is in so many publications. Is there much resprect for Steve DeMasco, he really loves the camera eye.
> 
> If I have offended sorry. *


Mr. DeMasco is pretty well known on the east coast and as far as i know a very accomplished martial artist. A student of couple notable gong Fu teachers and a high ranking Shaolin Kempo practitioner. As far as the other guy that always budds in the pictures..., well don't get me started on him... Stay away.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> *Mr. DeMasco is pretty well known on the east coast and as far as i know a very accomplished martial artist. A student of couple notable gong Fu teachers and a high ranking Shaolin Kempo practitioner. As far as the other guy that always budds in the pictures..., well don't get me started on him... Stay away. *



You might as well tell us about him now. Since you brought it up.


----------



## kenmpoka (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *You might as well tell us about him now. Since you brought it up. *


 Sorry, no can do. I don't want to get a visit from Joey ZAZA. LOL.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenmpoka _
> *Sorry, no can do. I don't want to get a visit from Joey ZAZA. LOL. *



Are you talking about the black hand?


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Oct 29, 2006)

Steve Demasco is a former student of Fred Villari who is now a 10th dan and Grandmaster of USSD and runs their east coast schools.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Tames D (Oct 29, 2006)

I read his book 'The Shaolin Way'. I have some respect for him just knowing what he went through in his childhood.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 1, 2006)

QUI-GON said:


> I read his book 'The Shaolin Way'. I have some respect for him just knowing what he went through in his childhood.



Yes he went through alot.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 5, 2006)

Haven't read his book, but by the way you guys describe it, it sounds good.  I'll have to pick up a copy.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 19, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> Haven't read his book, but by the way you guys describe it, it sounds good. I'll have to pick up a copy.


 
You should.


----------



## Drac (Nov 19, 2006)

kenmpoka said:


> Sorry, no can do. I don't want to get a visit from Joey ZAZA. LOL.


 
No worries..Joey Zaza is DEAD..Killed by Vincent Mancini...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 19, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> I am not a Chinese artist. I do have to ask though, being as he is in so many publications. Is there much resprect for Steve DeMasco, he really loves the camera eye.
> 
> If I have offended sorry.


 
All I can say is I do CMA, I am from the East Coast, been in MA for 30 years and I never heard of him, but that means little. I don't get out much.



Mariachi Joe said:


> Steve Demasco is a former student of Fred Villari who is now a 10th dan and Grandmaster of USSD and runs their east coast schools. Hope that helps.



So then Mr Demasco does not do CMA I take it.


----------



## Taijiman (Nov 19, 2006)

He's not particularly well liked in the CMA community (at least by those that have heard of him ).  Basically bought into Shaolin lineage through the Shaolin Temple and then just started flat out making **** up.  I don't remember all the details though.  It's been awhile since I heard about it.  Heard he might be an allright kenpo guy, but anything CMA related is ********.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 20, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:


> All I can say is I do CMA, I am from the East Coast, been in MA for 30 years and I never heard of him, but that means little. I don't get out much.
> 
> 
> 
> So then Mr Demasco does not do CMA I take it.


Have you heard of Fred Villari?


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 20, 2006)

Taijiman said:


> He's not particularly well liked in the CMA community (at least by those that have heard of him ). Basically bought into Shaolin lineage through the Shaolin Temple and then just started flat out making s#it up. I don't remember all the details though. It's been awhile since I heard about it. Heard he might be an allright kenpo guy, but anything CMA related is B$.


 
I know why he's not liked but I wont say it here.  goto www.kempokan.com  and ask Master *Ken Warner about damasco.*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2006)

shaolin ninja 4 said:


> Have you heard of Fred Villari?


 
Yup, but he is not CMA either and my total time training at a Villari school was about 2 days over 20 years ago.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

Mariachi Joe said:


> Steve Demasco is a former student of Fred Villari who is now a 10th dan and Grandmaster of USSD and runs their east coast schools. Hope that helps.


 

Steve DeMasco doesn't run the East Coast Schools.  In fact, in the early 2001's, he lost 30 schools in CT over a weekend, plus he lost all 4 Long Island, NY schools.  Doesn't that sound like a great business man?  Martial art-wise, he's great...but, he's a great kempo guy.  Kung fu - wise, not so great.  Considering that he burns all the kung fu instructors that he comes in contact with, that should say something about him personally.   Also, I would think his 9th and 10th dan promotions are questionable, seeing as one of his certificates translates to "this guy does cool stuff" in Mandarin.  That's just me though...bitter about USSD to the core.


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 23, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> Steve DeMasco doesn't run the East Coast Schools. In fact, in the early 2001's, he lost 30 schools in CT over a weekend, plus he lost all 4 Long Island, NY schools. Doesn't that sound like a great business man? Martial art-wise, he's great...but, he's a great kempo guy. Kung fu - wise, not so great. Considering that he burns all the kung fu instructors that he comes in contact with, that should say something about him personally. Also, I would think his 9th and 10th dan promotions are questionable, seeing as one of his certificates translates to "this guy does cool stuff" in Mandarin. That's just me though...bitter about USSD to the core.


 
I've noticed in many of the students and even (if not especially) in my instructor, that once someone is sucked into the illusion that USSD is the very best, they tend to bash on *everyone* else.  I was rather surprised when I heard my instructor say "Gracies are good..." when he was reading an article about Gracie Jujitsu in Black Belt Magazine.
I was once of that mindset, but having never studied any other styles, I of course wouldn't know for certain.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 23, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> Steve DeMasco doesn't run the East Coast Schools. In fact, in the early 2001's, he lost 30 schools in CT over a weekend, plus he lost all 4 Long Island, NY schools. Doesn't that sound like a great business man? Martial art-wise, he's great...but, he's a great kempo guy. Kung fu - wise, not so great. Considering that he burns all the kung fu instructors that he comes in contact with, that should say something about him personally. Also, I would think his 9th and 10th dan promotions are questionable, seeing as one of his certificates translates to "this guy does cool stuff" in Mandarin. That's just me though...bitter about USSD to the core.


 

He burned his kung fu instructors?  What happened?  Did he steal from them?


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 23, 2006)

IRO-Bot said:


> I've noticed in many of the students and even (if not especially) in my instructor, that once someone is sucked into the illusion that USSD is the very best, they tend to bash on *everyone* else. I was rather surprised when I heard my instructor say "Gracies are good..." when he was reading an article about Gracie Jujitsu in Black Belt Magazine.
> I was once of that mindset, but having never studied any other styles, I of course wouldn't know for certain.


 

Yes I noticed that! 
I asked my instructor about shaolin do and he said they were crap.  I asked him about another kempo school that was down the street from my house that fought all the time and he said the same thing about them.
Arent we supposed to respeact other arts?  
I guess if were the bullies on the block if their not ussd they suck.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

IRO-Bot said:


> I've noticed in many of the students and even (if not especially) in my instructor, that once someone is sucked into the illusion that USSD is the very best, they tend to bash on *everyone* else. I was rather surprised when I heard my instructor say "Gracies are good..." when he was reading an article about Gracie Jujitsu in Black Belt Magazine.
> I was once of that mindset, but having never studied any other styles, I of course wouldn't know for certain.


 
Seeing as I was a chief instructor, I figured out the brainwashing scheme and that was the final nail in the coffin for me.  I no longer thought like them and wanted to study other styles as well as go back to college to further my education.  They don't like it if you are smarter than them so, I was unfortunately injured by someone at HQ...which ironically happens a lot when people want to leave.  Whenever you want to "improve and enhance the quality of your life, " but if you're an instructor, the answer is no, we are the best and there's no reason for you to do it.  Sounds like brainwashing to meee...


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 23, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> Seeing as I was a chief instructor, I figured out the brainwashing scheme and that was the final nail in the coffin for me. I no longer thought like them and wanted to study other styles as well as go back to college to further my education. They don't like it if you are smarter than them so, I was unfortunately injured by someone at HQ...which ironically happens a lot when people want to leave. Whenever you want to "improve and enhance the quality of your life, " but if you're an instructor, the answer is no, we are the best and there's no reason for you to do it. Sounds like brainwashing to meee...


 
NOOOOO!!! Thats not brainwashing. Most people hang on every word the so called masters of shaolin say.
If you look at how many of these instructors will never run a school and will lose $15,000 and a lot of time spent with ussd. Its sad.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

It's sad, but true.  See, I keep on quoting their mission statement.  They break every single part of it just by their real business practices.  Life would be much better for USSD if they would just stick to ethical business practices and follow their own rules that they give for students.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 23, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> It's sad, but true. See, I keep on quoting their mission statement. They break every single part of it just by their real business practices. Life would be much better for USSD if they would just stick to ethical business practices and follow their own rules that they give for students.


 

Yes I agree. Respect all martial artist even if they teach different style or leave you and open their own.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

shaolin ninja 4 said:


> Yes I agree. Respect all martial artist even if they teach different style or leave you and open their own.


 
USSD makes fun of all the people that actually don't just teach martial arts for a living.  they call them the "buddha heads."  What happened to ettiquette?  Isn't it bad manners to do that?  Granted that I'm not showing my ettiquette right now, I'm being sincere and telling the truth, which is more than I can say for them and all of the masters...as well as Steve DeMasco.  If you're a female I say watch out for him...he may be married but has a wandering hand, eye...whatever works best for you.  Must my bitterness towards USSD always keep showing?


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 23, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> USSD makes fun of all the people that actually don't just teach martial arts for a living. they call them the "buddha heads." What happened to ettiquette? Isn't it bad manners to do that? Granted that I'm not showing my ettiquette right now, I'm being sincere and telling the truth, which is more than I can say for them and all of the masters...as well as Steve DeMasco. If you're a female I say watch out for him...he may be married but has a wandering hand, eye...whatever works best for you. Must my bitterness towards USSD always keep showing?


 
Thats true they do call them buddha heads. So teach martial arts for the love of it not for money whats wrong with that?
They arent sincere about what they teach ether. NO SHAOLIN.

I've heard the same about Damasco and others.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 23, 2006)

shaolin ninja 4 said:


> Thats true they do call them buddha heads. So teach martial arts for the love of it not for money whats wrong with that?
> They arent sincere about what they teach ether. NO SHAOLIN.
> 
> I've heard the same about Damasco and others.


 

There's nothing wrong with teaching martial arts for the love of it.  I know a lot of people that do it and have a great living.  It's sad really that they have to think like that.  You know, there's a Chinese saying that says something to the extent of just because you claim to study kung fu, you need to have chi gung in your life...otherwise your Kung Fu is meaningless.  I know that USSD claims to teach Taiji and Chi Gung and they don't.  They say to literally teach them Pinan 1 really slow and that's Taiji.  Once again, not sincere about what they teach.  The claim to teach a Chen Style form called "Cannon Fist" but it doesn't look like it at all.  The substance is missing from it.  No sincerity.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 23, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> There's nothing wrong with teaching martial arts for the love of it. I know a lot of people that do it and have a great living. It's sad really that they have to think like that. You know, there's a Chinese saying that says something to the extent of just because you claim to study kung fu, you need to have chi gung in your life...otherwise your Kung Fu is meaningless. I know that USSD claims to teach Taiji and Chi Gung and they don't. They say to literally teach them Pinan 1 really slow and that's Taiji. Once again, not sincere about what they teach. The claim to teach a Chen Style form called "Cannon Fist" but it doesn't look like it at all. The substance is missing from it. No sincerity.


 
Wow what a bunch of lairs.


----------



## Gufbal1982 (Nov 24, 2006)

Yup.  Where's his sincerity?  Must have been flushed down the toliet along with his other values.


----------



## shaolin ninja 4 (Nov 24, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> Yup. Where's his sincerity? Must have been flushed down the toliet along with his other values.


 
Thats funny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 24, 2006)

shaolin ninja 4 said:


> Yes I agree. Respect all martial artist even if they teach different style or leave you and open their own.


 

Good words. Something we should ALL do.


----------



## Danjo (Nov 24, 2006)

Gufbal1982 said:


> They don't like it if you are smarter than them so, I was unfortunately injured by someone at HQ...which ironically happens a lot when people want to leave.


 
I seem to recall a dislocated shoulder.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 24, 2006)

Being traditional CMA I have never paid much attention to the USSD and after reading through this post I think I will continue to not pay attention to the USSD. 

I did just go to there website though and I can also happily say they have no school anywhere near me.

What you are talking about is interesting and just a tad bit scary.


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 24, 2006)

To be fair I think you get both kinds of people at ussd.  My instructor knows I have a lot of interest in other styles of martial arts and have thought about cross training, and he hasn't tried to talk me out of it at all.  But while my instructor was away and another instructor was teaching  us she was bagging other styles making comments like " tae kwon do sucks" and "wing chun is weak" which I didn't like, it showed her ignorence at making comments like that.


----------



## IRO-Bot (Nov 24, 2006)

I know precisely who you're talking about... That's why Joshua thought she was at Layton.. She was dojositting?


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm not to impressed by her.  I think a little humility would be great for her though.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 28, 2006)

*Moderator Note:

This matter has been talked to death over and over again and therefore this thread is being closed.

MartialTalk is NOT a fraud busting forum.  Please take the time to read the RULES found here.  

We have left one thread open regarding USSD, however, any libelous comments will be removed and Infraction points given and/or those involved removed from the board.

Thanks for your cooperation, folks.

Lisa Deneka
MartialTalk Super Moderator
*


----------

